# problème d'inscription AIM pour iChat?



## franlegrand (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
Je sais pas si je place ce post au bon endroit et je m'en excuse si c'est le cas.

ça fait mintenant un mois que j'essaie de m'inscrire sur AIM pour utiliser iChat (donc seule l'inscription m'intéresse) mais il me refuse toujours de la valider en prétextant un mot de passe tro simple... et j'en ai esseyé des bien tordu  !

d'autres personnes ont-elles eues le même problème?

Merci de votre aide..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Pourtant l'inscription ne nécessite pas un mot de passe béton: il faut juste des lettres et des chiffres mélangés à partir de 6 caractères. Parle-le tu de l'inscription au service AIM ou MobileMe ?


----------



## franlegrand (28 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Pourtant l'inscription ne nécessite pas un mot de passe béton: il faut juste des lettres et des chiffres mélangés à partir de 6 caractères. Parle-le tu de l'inscription au service AIM ou MobileMe ?



je parle bien de l'inscrition au service AIM...et impossible d'y arriver avec 8 caractères, chiffres et lettres mélangés bien entendu....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Comment t'inscris tu ?


----------



## franlegrand (28 Juillet 2008)

http://services.aol.fr/aim/

dans la partie "Vous n'avez pas d'identifiant
 	 	 		Pas encore inscrit ? Rejoignez-nous gratuitement !




Note du modo :


franlegrand a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je sais pas si je place ce post au bon endroit et je m'en excuse si c'est le cas.



Précisément : AIM, iChat, ça se passe où ? Oui, sur internet ! On déménage !


----------



## dark-jus (13 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Moi c'est pire, après avoir remplis tout le formulaire, il me dit que le service d'inscription n'est pas disponible... Et cela depuis Septembre !!!

C'est normal ?


----------

